# Need a photographer



## skelly (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a company where we make product that needs studio photo type shots for our website and then live shots with people modeling the products. I have a great team of models but looking to hire a photographer.

If interested, please email at: [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

You might want to let people know where you are located.


----------



## skelly (Jan 20, 2010)

*Houston*

I'm located in Houston. I'll begin research locally for a photographer but thought i'd throw this out for someone looking for work.

THanks,

Steve


----------

